# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Everyones a Captain Kirk????

## Citizen X

???

----------


## Dave A

That's a bit too cryptic for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Citizen X

My Learned colleague, that is the intention! Will reveal in due course!

----------


## Citizen X

99 Red Balloons lyrics
Songwriters: Mcalea, Kevin (Eng Lyr); Karges, Carlo; Fahrenkrog-Petersen, Joer; Singer Nena
“You and I, and a little toy shop
Buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got
Set them free at the break of dawn
'Til one by one, they were gone

Back at base, bugs in the software
Flash the message, "Some thing's out there"
Floating in the summer sky
Ninety-nine red balloons go by

Ninety-nine red balloons
Floating in the summer sky
Panic lads, it's a red alert
There's something here from somewhere else

The war machine springs to life
Opens up one eager eye
Focusing it on the sky
Ninety-nine red balloons go by

Ninety-nine Decision Street
Ninety-nine ministers meet
To worry, worry, super-scurry
Call the troops out in a hurry

This is what we've waiting for
This is it boys, this is war
The President is on the line
As ninety-nine red balloons go by

Ninety-nine knights of the air
Riding super high-tech jet fighters
Everyone's a super hero
*Everyone's a Captain Kirk*
With orders to identify, to clarify and classify
Scrambling in the summer sky
As ninety-nine red balloons go by
Ninety-nine red balloons go by

Ninety-nine dreams I have had
Every one a red balloon
Now it's all over and I'm standin' pretty
In this dust that was a city

If I could find a souvenir
Just to prove the world was here
And here is a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.”

----------


## Petrichor

:Big Grin:

----------


## wynn

Vanesh, do you smoke a little electric spinach before you post these musical threads?

Cause I am tempted to before I read some of these old lyrics :Whistling:

----------


## Dave A

This one I do know something about. Unfortunatley the message didn't translate too well from the original German to English.

Here's a red balloon for you:



I always loved the energy in the song - even if the underlying theme was rather sobering.

----------

Citizen X (24-Feb-12), daveob (23-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Well my learned colleague it's a simple matter of preference really, "I prefer herb for my wine and honey for my strong drink!"

----------


## murdock

i enjoy my mushrooms for main and cookies for desert :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

99 Red Balloons - I've heard the song about 1 million times and this is the first time ever that I even thought about the lyrics....Wow, I am absolutely astounded....

Here is another interesting one:

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Ok, you'll say "To get to the other side"

We all assume that it is the other side of the road. But what if the chicken crossed a busy road on purpose to get killed and cross to the "other side of life"..... Its the same thing, we think we know the answer because we've heard the answer 1 million times, except it may not be the right, nor the only answer....

----------


## murdock

and yellow submarine...

----------


## Blurock

*Money For Nothing - Dire straits*


Now look at them yo-yo's that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the MTV
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Money for nothin' and chicks for free
Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya them guys ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

We gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these color TV's

See the little faggot with the earring and the make-up
Yeah buddy that's his own hair
That little faggot got his own jet airplane
That little faggot he's millionaire

We gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these color TV's

I shoulda' learned to play the guitar
I shoulda' learned to play them drums
Look at that mama, she got it stickin' in the camera
Man we could have some fun
And he's up there, what's that ? Hawaiian noises ?
Bangin' on the bongos like a chimpanzee
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Get your money for nothin' get your chicks for free

We gotta install ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these color TV's, Lord

Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
You play the guitar on the MTV
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
*Money for nothin' get your chicks for free*
*Money for nothin' get chicks for free*
 :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

" It's the song about the woman and the knife, you do the walk, you do the walk of life"

I love the song" brothers in arms" It has great personal meaning for me!!

----------


## Blurock

> I love the song" brothers in arms" It has great personal meaning for me!!


Spoil yourself and buy the DVD Music for Montserrat. It features Mark Knopfler and Eric Clapton later joined by Sting with Phil Collins on drums. I will give you a full refund if you don't like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ehJ...&feature=share

----------

